# Pag nagkita kayo ni Marco diyan, pakibigay lang sa kanya 'yung pasalubong mo para sa akin.



## Seb_K

"Pag magkit kayo ni Marco dyan, pakibigay lang sa kanya pasalubong mo para sa’kin ... Lol ... Joke!"

I don't quite get the full meaning of the phrase but towards the end, does it mean that he/she wants me to get him/her some souvenirs?

[:


----------



## dana Haleana

Seb_K said:


> "Pag magkit kayo ni Marco dyan, pakibigay lang sa kanya pasalubong mo para sa’kin ... Lol ... Joke!"
> 
> I don't quite get the full meaning of the phrase but towards the end, does it mean that he/she wants me to get him/her some souvenirs?
> 
> [:


 

Is it a text message/sms? 
It think it should be _Pag nagkita kayo ni Marco diyan, pakibigay lang sa kanya 'yung pasalubong mo para sa akin._ (or read sometimes as sa'kin), which literally means _if you happen to see marco, please give your (gifts/souvenirs) to him for me_ or please give the (gifts/souvenirs) you have for me to marco if you happen to see him around.

*Pasalubong* does not have a direct translation in english. These are presents/somethings that a person brought from the place where he/she came from. For instance, you visit the Philippines and you were able to get some clothes/food or any souvenirs items. Those items serves as your pasalubong once you go back to your place.


----------



## Seb_K

dana Haleana said:


> Is it a text message/sms?
> It think it should be _Pag nagkita kayo ni Marco diyan, pakibigay lang sa kanya 'yung pasalubong mo para sa akin._ (or read sometimes as sa'kin), which literally means _if you happen to see marco, please give your (gifts/souvenirs) to him for me_ or please give the (gifts/souvenirs) you have for me to marco if you happen to see him around.
> 
> *Pasalubong* does not have a direct translation in english. These are presents/somethings that a person brought from the place where he/she came from. For instance, you visit the Philippines and you were able to get some clothes/food or any souvenirs items. Those items serves as your pasalubong once you go back to your place.



It was a text message. Hehe.

Yep, I understand the meaning of pasalubong but I found it weird that it was "magkit" instead of "nagkita" ( can it be "magkita" as well or such a word does not exist ) ?

Thanks for the help though.

Appreciated na.


----------



## dana Haleana

Seb_K said:


> It was a text message. Hehe.
> 
> Yep, I understand the meaning of pasalubong but I found it weird that it was "magkit" instead of "nagkita" ( can it be "magkita" as well or such a word does not exist ) ?
> 
> Thanks for the help though.
> 
> Appreciated na.


 

*Magkit* should be magkikita (future tense of verb to see).
*Nagkita *(past tense) and your sentence uses the conjuction pag which is actually kapag (if).


----------

